# Sericea Lespedeza pellets



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

Does anyone know where to get sericea lespedeza pellets in the Pacific Northwest? I'm in Washington. TIA

Sent from my Pixel using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have never seen that over here. I've been using the pelleted malt sprouts to good effect.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

We have ivermectin resistant barber pole here, so I was hoping to try adding in this feed since there has been scientific evidence to back the statement that it can reduce EPG. What is pelleted malt sprouts?

Sent from my Pixel using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's the sprouted malt left after making beer mixed with some spent barley. 
They grind it and kiln dry it into pellets so it is stable for storage.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

Interesting, thank you I'll look into it.

Sent from my Pixel using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

GoatingCouple said:


> Does anyone know where to get sericea lespedeza pellets in the Pacific Northwest? I'm in Washington. TIA
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Goat Forum mobile app


Fresh Serecea works. Sims Brothers sells the pellets. I wonder if pellets would work on barberpole worms.


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

The studies show pellets working for barber pole, I just can't find anyone who carries it in the pnw, WA OR or ID... And shipping is as much as the bag.

Sent from my Pixel using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I think Sims Brothers in Alabama has a patent and are the only company that produces the pellets.

I suspect you would need to buy a pallet to make it worth the shipping.

I'm thinking about planting a half acre of it this fall.

We have a source of lespedeza hay close by too.


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

Oh, I didn't know that, definitely could explain why it's so difficult to find. I live in the Seattle area, I don't think it will grow here.
Maybe I can convince a few of the local goat people to go in on a large quantity with me.

Sent from my Pixel using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

You are correct though
We have a friend in our goat club who is a professor of animal science
When she was working on her PHD her specialty was parasite and pasture management
She has Boer goats and has a 2 acre paddock of Lespedezza
She says it does reduce EPG when they are grazing it
The EPG goes back up when you take them off of it
So it doesn't kill the worms but some how inhibits their reproduction
Which is still beneficial
And they call it the poor mans alfalfa it is comparable to alfalfa in protein


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok. Had to change my password on my computer. Cell phone is a pain. I have Serecea Lespedeza growing wild on my ranch. It is a natural dewormer. You can get the seed and grow some yourself. We bought a big bale of it to feed just yesterday. I took the girls out today on a goat walk and they ate some. I still have fecals done and if they haven't been grazing on it the worm load goes up. I use horse Quest. 1 cc per 100 lbs. of goat.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I just read up on it and it is a weed that will take over a pasture so decided it might not be a good idea to plant it. I looked at a 50 lb bag of seed and on sale it is 179.00 I have not found a price yet for the pellets but I did call my feed store to see if they can order it. I found two sources: http://powellfeedstores.com/catalog/11693/powell-feed and http://www.simsbrothers.com/ourProducts.htm. From what I can find I feel this is going to be very pricey for a weed!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You know the deworming action comes from tannin. Oak leaves and acorns do the same. Also Camalina, Flax, Chicory, Dock, and other tannic weeds.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

More about Sericea Lespedezia. I have found a Powell Feeds Location in Siloam Springs, Arkansas. That's only about a hour down I-40. I'm going to buy some and feed it and see if it works in pellets. In my everlasting, on going battle against BARBERPOLE.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

goathiker said:


> You know the deworming action comes from tannin. Oak leaves and acorns do the same. Also Camalina, Flax, Chicory, Dock, and other tannic weeds.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


Wow. I love this forum. My goats live under oak trees. There is never an oak leaf or acorn to be found.This is good to know.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We have a couple oaks but, they are inconveniently placed.
The new pens are going to have alder trees for shade and parasite resistance, stinging nettle for vitamins and minerals, common mallow for vitamins,minerals, and medicine, plus sow thistle, hawk weed, curly dock, ever green blackberry, wild roses, and dogwood. I'd like to put in pig weed but, my neighbors would shoot me lol. 
The weaning pen will be willow brush, camas, cat tail, alder, and elderberry.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

goathiker said:


> We have a couple oaks but, they are inconveniently placed.
> The new pens are going to have alder trees for shade and parasite resistance, stinging nettle for vitamins and minerals, common mallow for vitamins,minerals, and medicine, plus sow thistle, hawk weed, curly dock, ever green blackberry, wild roses, and dogwood. I'd like to put in pig weed but, my neighbors would shoot me lol.
> The weaning pen will be willow brush, camas, cat tail, alder, and elderberry.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


Alder for parasite resistance? How so?

Sent from my Pixel using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, plants are actually a community that create a zone. 
Alder trees are highly tannic, common mallow pulls deep underground minerals and other nutrients up to the surface. They also pull that tannic acid, spreading it though the area. The stinging nettle pulls heavy minerals up for use. Both of these plants fix your ground over a course of 2 or 3 years. 
The most important thing with Barber Pole is to use plants that will crowd out the grass. If your goats aren't grazing on the ground, they can't get Barber Pole.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, plants are actually a community that create a zone. 
Alder trees are highly tannic, common mallow pulls deep underground minerals and other nutrients up to the surface. They also pull that tannic acid, spreading it though the area. The stinging nettle pulls heavy minerals up for use. Both of these plants fix your ground over a course of 2 or 3 years. 
The most important thing with Barber Pole is to use plants that will crowd out the grass. If your goats aren't grazing on the ground, they can't get Barber Pole.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

I was curious, it makes sense that it's the group of plants working together. One of my wethers nearly ate an entire alder to himself over time and had the highest barber pole EPG. 
He had some other oddities before he passed though on top of the parasites.

Sent from my Pixel using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't have all those plants - So can someone give me more info on Flax seed benefits? I did a web search and could not find where they helped with worm control in goats. I don't want to get something if it does not work. My feed store will order it for me not a problem. She suggested I get the whole seeds and crush what I want to use as I use it as it goes bad quickly. Any input or help is greatly appreciated or do you pr


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Flaxseed does help boost the immune system but really no more than boss, Camalina oil, wheat germ, etc. Many things contain oils and vitamin E.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Goathiker thank you so Flax seed is not going to help the worm control??? I feed Boss seed so do not need it for coat. I am interested in those things what naturally help worm control as mentioned with the sericea lespedeza pellets. If it was readily available I would just go get it But I have not found it anywhere close so would have to ship it in and that makes the cost prohibitive for me.


----------



## tferch81 (3 mo ago)

GoatingCouple said:


> Does anyone know where to get sericea lespedeza pellets in the Pacific Northwest? I'm in Washington. TIA Sent from my Pixel using Goat Forum mobile app


 Amazon sells it


----------

